# طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب



## جنان الخلد (20 يونيو 2011)

لأول مره​ 
طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل​ 
منتج يجمع بين الاناقه وتوفير مساحات أكثر في الغرفه​ 



 


 


​ 
اراء عملائي وزواري​ 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ღ » أدلا « ღ 

 
_مشكوووووووووووووووره فديت راسك_
_تم استلام الطاوله رح اصورها بأقرب وقت_









اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ღ » أدلا « ღ 

 
_وهذي الصور يا عيوووووووني_​ 








_



_​ 
_وهنا مقررربه شوي_​ 
_



_​ 
_مميزات الطاوله الي لمستها من الاستخدام هي سهولتها_​ 
_طبعا انا صورت مميزاتها ولاتزعلين من اسمي اللي حطيته على الطاوله_
_بس لاني دايم احب اصور الشي اللي يعجبني بعد ما اشتريه من تصويري الشخصي_
_واعرضه في نفس موضوع التاجره شكر وامتنان لها_
_وبعدين اصادف صوري هذي في المنتديات منتشره لعضوه صارت تبيع البضاعه نفسها_
_يمكن لان التاجره تحط اسمها على الصورة عشان تحفظ حقوق تصويرها_
_وما حصلت الا تصويري تاخذه وتعرض فيه _​ 
_سوري طولت عليك بالحكي وان شاء الله انك عذرتيني_​ 

_نرجع للمميزات اولها _
_حامل للمكواة قوي ما تشيلين همها تطيح_​ 
_



_​ 

_الميزة الثانيه_
_كيس الملابس يتثبت على الطاوله باللزق _
_فكيت اللزق شوي عشان تشوفونه_​ 
_



_​ 
_ينفك بسهوله ويتغسل وارجعه لمكانه نظيف وكأنه جديد وهذا اهم شي_​ 

_الميزه الثالثه_
_العلاقه الي مع الطاوله استفدت منها كثيرررر_
_صحيح ان المسافه بين الدولاب والطاوله مو بعيد_
_بس لما اشوف الملابس الي خلصت من كويها متعلقه قدامي احس اني انجزززززت ههههههههه_
_وهذي صورت العلاق طبعا شلت منها ثلاث ارباعها لانها ملابسي



_​ 
_



_​ 
_وطبعا انا بذكاءي :cnf3: خليت المكان الصغير للشرابات _​ 

_الميزه الرابعه والاخيره_
_وانا كانت مهمه عندي لاني لازم اطوي الطاوله بعد ما اخلص منها_
_طاولة الكوي اللي كانت عندي من الخوص حلوه ولها سلة عجبتني مره في السوق_
_ومع الاستخدام تأذيت من شكلها مفتوح على طول _
_لأنها ما تنطوي وماخذه حيز كبير في الغرفه << قصيت قصة حياتي ههههه_​ 
_طريقة طوي الطاوله سهل جدا_
_بعد ما ترفعين الطوله شوي بتحصلين هذي القطعه ماسكه في القاعده_​ 
_



_​ 
_اسحبيها بشويش_​ 
_



_​ 
_ورح تنطوي بهدوء _​ 
_



_​ 
_وبعدها عاد ادخلها تحت سرير ولدي وانتهى الموضوع _​ 
_سامحيني على الإطاله تحمست شوي ههههههههه_
_واي زبونه تجي تشتري علميني اروح اسالها اذا شافت ردي_​ 
_عشان اخذ منك نسبه :biggrin:_​ 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة روح المشاعر 

 
_



_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة روح المشاعر 

 

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته._​ 
_أخباركـ اختي جنان؟!



_​ 
_أبشرك وصلتني الطاوله._​
_بصراحه رائعه جداً، ربي يعطيك الف عافيه.​_
_والأحلى من كذا اذا ماحتجتي لها تقدرين_
_تحطينها بأي مكان.:wink:_
_وأنا بقولك ليش شريتها بصراحه.



_
_مو على عشان المكواه العاديه لا _
_أنا شريتها لأن عندي مكواه بخار _
_والبخار لازم تعلقين الملابس قبل وتكوينها ..:biggrin:_
_يعني هالطلوله 2*1 :clapinghand:_
_للمكواه العاديه_
_ولمكواة البخار._
_والله يسعد لي قلبك ويعطيك العافيه يارب..:052:_​




_



_​ 



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اطياب الجود 

 
_راااااااائعه رااااااائعه رااااااائعه تستحق الطلب ""منظمه ومرتبه وانيقه وعمليه في الاستخداااام ""والأروووووع اخلااااقك الراااقيه_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اطياب الجود 

 
_غااااليتي جناااااان اشكرك من كل قلبي وصلت طاااااولة الكوي والحقيقة اكثر من راااائعه مرتبه وسهلة الاستخدام وشكري أيضاً على تعااااملك ورقي اخلاااقك الله يبار لك برزقك وعملك واهلك _


__________________


----------



## ركائز التسويق (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


بالتوفيق حبيبتي​ 


_________________________​ 
اهلا وسهلا بكم 
*في .... متجر جنان الخلد*
*



*​ 
*[URL="http://www.jenan-alkhld.comإن"]www.jenan-alkhld.com*
*إن[/URL] اعـجـبـــك فتحـدث عـنا *
*وإن لم يعجبك فتحدث إلينا*​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يونيو 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (14 يوليو 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

8
بـالتــــ رفـع ــوفيق
8888
888888
888
888
888​


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## فاصل إعلاني (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*



فاصل إعلاني قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 
وانت كذالك الف شكرا لك ...


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

منووووره ركائز حبيبتي ...


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

حلووه ماشاء الله اعجبتني
خيتو كم السعر
انا بستخدمها كطاوله للكوايه عندي وحده كبيره نفس شكل حقت المغاسل بس اصغر تتوقعي تتحمل الثقل او خفيفه ؟


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

تم الرد .....


----------



## جوو الرياض (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

مشكورهـ جنأأأنـ ع المنتجاااتـ التي ترضـي جميع المتسوـقـين ..
من اكـثـر المنتجات التي عليهـا طلب يوماً بعد اخـر.. مازالـ لـلأبداع بقيهـ ..

كنتـ هنااا ...​


----------



## جنان الخلد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*



جوو الرياض قال:


> مشكورهـ جنأأأنـ ع المنتجاااتـ التي ترضـي جميع المتسوـقـين ..
> 
> من اكـثـر المنتجات التي عليهـا طلب يوماً بعد اخـر.. مازالـ لـلأبداع بقيهـ ..​
> 
> كنتـ هنااا ...​


 
الشكر لك ولوجودك العطر ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جنان الخلد (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جنان الخلد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

كل عام وانتم بخير :rose:


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*





​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 مارس 2012)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*


----------



## جنان الخلد (8 مايو 2012)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: طاولة كوي مع سلة غسيل بشكل انيق ومرتب*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------

